
The Mona Lisa Doesn’t Tweet - yarapavan
http://calnewport.com/blog/2018/10/28/the-mona-lisa-doesnt-tweet/
======
yarapavan
The natural conclusion to draw from these observations is that you’re almost
certainly better off taking the 135 minutes per day the average social media
user spends on these services and instead dedicate them to deliberately
improving your ability to do valuable things.

